# RAC 1-12-2014 Sores



## hound dog (Jan 12, 2014)

Scores are up at http://racarchery.com/

I would like to thank all 149 shooters that came out for our first shoot of the year. See ya’ll next month on February 9, 2014.


We had the scores on the website. We are having technical difficulties with it right now we apologize we will have it back up soon as possible but here are the scores. Thanks for your support and understanding.



1-12-14 Scores
Class Name Score 12s
Eagles Jackson Hart 195 1
Eagles Wesley Marchbanks 186 4
Eagles Drake Laney 143 
Eagles Reagan Wimberly 88 0
Jr. Eagles Jaden Mealor 186 3
Jr. Eagles Trey Gardner 172 
Jr. Eagles Robert Rollins 62 
Jr. Eagles Drake Laney ...
Sr. Eagles Ethan Johnson 191 4
Sr. Eagles Peyton Wimberly 167 2
Sr. Eagles Dalton Laney 162 
Sr. Eagles Cole Johanson 157 0
Sr. Eagles Elijah Ignacio 120 
Sr. Eagles Riley Tury 99 
Sr. Eagles Kaleb Pennington 
Woman's Hunter Gretchen Pruett 193 7
Woman's Hunter Sian Weekley 177 2
Woman's Hunter Jill Pipkin 175 
Woman's Hunter Kristle Oberlander 169 1
Woman's Hunter Shelia Brett 162 
Woman's Hunter Melinda Hawk 154 1
Woman's Hunter Kelley Colburn 148 
Woman's Hunter Destiny Rollins 130 1
Woman's Hunter Tina Taylorman 127 
Woman's Hunter Cheyenne Grant 124 
Woman's Hunter Carolyn Grant 107 
Woman's Hunter Christy Childers 147 
Youth Chloe Rosser 195 5
Youth Madison Queen 173 3
Youth Noah Wimberly 148 1
Youth Justin Kinsey 140 
Youth Dylan Rutledge 127 2
Youth Peacy Carle 119 0
Youth Austin Guy 108 
Novice LJ Bondy 204 5
Novice Billy Queen 202 1
Novice Ben Newton 194 2
Novice Kip Wright 184 3
Novice Jim Taylorman 184 1
Novice Johnathan Mason 177 3
Novice Robert Atkins 174 1
Novice Brian Turk 174 2
Novice David Smith 160 1
Novice Erik Johanson 156 3
Novice Matthew Colburn  140 
Novice Shelton Wimberly 137 1
Novice Alan Oberlander 119 1
Novice Jeff 
Hunter Dalton Rutledge 197 6
Hunter Greg Thompson 191 1
Hunter Todd Jones 185 2
Hunter Trip Bellium 183 1
Hunter James Canceran 183 3
Hunter Levi Archer 183 3
Hunter Melvin Hawk 181 3
Hunter Scott Ford 180 3
Hunter Ethan Moss 177 
Hunter Jake Dudley 171 
Hunter Jeff Rollins 171 1
Hunter Kelcey Moreland 167 1
Hunter Josh Gladney 166 2
Hunter Hunter Pruett 166 
Hunter Bob Weekley 165 3
Hunter Blake Vanice 164 3
Hunter Dustin Kingery 161 1
Hunter Richard Mabry 160 1
Hunter Jay Parrott 156 2
Hunter Trevor Gilbert 153 2
Hunter Travis Owens 143 1
Hunter Nick Brock 138 
Hunter Andy Grant 111 1
Hunter Hal Wolfe 
Hunter Destiny 
Hunter Ricky Glisson 
Hunter George Canceran Jr 
Hunter Joel McCullough 
Traditional Brannen Moss 81 
Open Trophy Eddy Jamieson 183 1
Open Trophy Dennis Lewis 182 5
Open Trophy Robbie Lark 182 2
Open Trophy Brian Kickpatrick 179 3
Open Trophy Justin Davis 170 2
Open Trophy Josh Graham 168 1
Open Trophy Stephen Sapp 163 
Open Trophy Kevin Wimberly 162 
Open Trophy Austin Penny 129 
Open Money Corey Bryant 201 7
Open Money Brian Dansby 198 3
Open Money Brad Wheeler 197 5
Open Money Chris Childers 194 2
Open Money Blake Burger 191 1
Open Money Mark Mealor 188 3
Open Money Michael Barnes 186 2
Open Money Narvie Nowling 182 3
K 45 Corey McCullough 209 8
K 45 John Nickell 208 5
K 45 Scott Hall 205 5
K 45 Troy Hall 202 7
K 45 Nathan Gathis 202 4
K 45 Kerry Hall 199 2
K 45 Joe Hill 198 2
K 45 Benny Fennell 192 3
K 45 Buddy Maddox 190 4
K 45 Tim Moss 187 2
K 45 Ed Talley 187 2
K 45 Lee Johnson 185 4
K 45 Donnie Moore 183 2
K 45 Clint Wyan 183 3
K 45 Ryan Lockhart 182 5
K 45 Tim Milam 175 3
K 45 Keith Morris 173 2
K 45 Cole McArthur 160 
K 45 Cole Haynle 156 0
K 45 Casey Cobb 
K 45 Brannen Moss 
K 45 Ken Barkhuff 
K 45 Trey Doveton 
Seniors Jim Robinson 199 5
Seniors Kenneth Ryan 177 1
Seniors Jerry Pressley 187 4
FUN Joey McFadden 214 8
FUN Alex Maddox 194 5
FUN James Hawk 190 3
FUN Ken Yeaita 186 1
FUN JJ Rosser 184 3
FUN Jim Gardner 183 4
FUN Beth Bellinger 175 1
FUN Dawn Chappell 102 
FUN Brittany Taylorson 96 
FUN Vivan Oberlander 82 
FUN Jeff Houseman 
FUN Dale Bloodworth 
FUN Josh Garrison 
FUN John Shephard 
FUN Mike Errera 
FUN Corey Wright 
FUN D. J. Seman 
FUN Scott Parrott 
FUN Sarah Edwards 
FUN Nick Deignan 
FUN Jarded Hammel 
FUN Ken Davis 
FUN Janvon DHK 
FUN Kevin Hawk 
FUN Ryan Brown 
FUN Coleman Mooody 
FUN Sean Kingry 
FUN Christain Salvador 
FUN Adam Salvador 
FUN David Laney 
FUN Patrick Sheets 

Winner of long was Kevin Hawk 1/2in


----------



## noviceshooter (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks guy's for putting on another great shoot, I cant wait for the next one


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 12, 2014)

The weather was awesome, the company was great & the smacktalk was crazy!!!! Awesome day at RAC!!!! See everyone next month!!! Thanks for the support and coming out to RAC time after time!!!


----------



## olinprice (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks like an awesome turn out great job guys


----------



## melinda hawk (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks rac for a great time. well shoot like shiiiiiiiii but had fun doing it. and a  to my husband on the long shoot.  lucky dog you!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm on cloud 9 with the great turnout and see every especially the kids have so much fun.  Thanks for everyones help and support.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 13, 2014)

149 shooters !!!


----------



## SWWTV (Jan 13, 2014)

I am hiring Squirrel as my Bow Caddie.


----------



## NBN (Jan 13, 2014)

Fun shoot guys and a great turn out!


----------



## codzilla86 (Jan 13, 2014)

What won the long shot?


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 13, 2014)

good shooting triple X. Great way to start the season.


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 13, 2014)

SWWTV said:


> I am hiring Squirrel as my Bow Caddie.



What's Squirrel's going rate as a caddie?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 13, 2014)

Hate I missed it. But had to pick my battles. I'm sure it was a good time. See yall next month I hope.


----------



## melinda hawk (Jan 13, 2014)

a half a inch won the long shoot


----------



## codzilla86 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dang that's pretty impressive post a pic of the orange dot if you have one


----------



## hound dog (Jan 13, 2014)

codzilla86 said:


> Dang that's pretty impressive post a pic of the orange dot if you have one



I was not down there at the time. But I can tell you if one of the other two guys that was running the long shot said it was you bet it was and I doubt there is a pic. but if either one of them took one they will post it im sure.  There has may center punch the dot at longer distance. The more you spend the better the chance you have at getting closer.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 13, 2014)

codzilla86 said:


> What won the long shot?



Sorry I did not get that up last night we was wore out and I'm working on the SOY too. Thanks


----------



## hound dog (Jan 13, 2014)

Web site is down working on it sorry.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 13, 2014)

*Smoke*



SWWTV said:


> I am hiring Squirrel as my Bow Caddie.



I dont think you could handle another spanking like that is that why you want me as a caddy?? hehe..


----------



## hound dog (Jan 14, 2014)

Scores are at the top. 

We had the scores on the website. We are having technical difficulties with it right now we apologize we will have it back up soon as possible but here are the scores. Thanks for your support and understanding.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 14, 2014)

scores and pic's here are just fine with me.  Melinda put the pic's on fb, too.  what do you need a website for anyway, lol!!  nice turnout, and sorry I missed it.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 16, 2014)

website is back up and SOY have been posted.

www.racarchery.com


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 16, 2014)

Sweet!!!


----------

